# May Acquisitions



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

My first pair of Alden seconds from Shoemart: brown longwings. Small bits of botched broguing on each shoe, but I'm sure it'll fade as time goes on.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking nice! Great kickoff to the May Acquisitions thread! I have yet to get any of those seconds emails... maybe I'll try submitting a different address!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I just dropped off two pairs of M3s for hemming. These may be the pants that allow me to have a rear end — though Lands End "tailored" fit comes close.

I finally found a reliable alterations lady, so stuff that's been sitting around is finally getting altered, and as such feels new.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

TheWGP said:


> Looking nice! Great kickoff to the May Acquisitions thread! I have yet to get any of those seconds emails... maybe I'll try submitting a different address!


Thanks! It took a while. I think getting someone on the phone is how I ultimately did it.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Great looking shoes despite the faults. 

Just more smallfry stuff for me so far. Another LE Madras shirt ordered yesterday. DSW and JCP have sent me some 10 off 10 certificates, so I probably won't let those expire.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I have several very late April acquisitions, but they didn't get pictured quite quickly enough. Here a couple, more later:

Just in time for summer, Drake's scarf:

Turnbull & Asser tie












Patrick06790 said:


> These may be the pants that allow me to have a rear end...


We look forward to the fit pics.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Vintage Hanover black shell PTBs:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

chiamdream said:


> My first pair of Alden seconds from Shoemart: brown longwings. Small bits of botched broguing on each shoe, but I'm sure it'll fade as time goes on.


nice b&h! enjoy wearing


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Chiamdream and Srivats - those are both great acquisitions to start the month.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> nice b&h! enjoy wearing


Uncle, what does that acronym mean? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Cardinals5!



Orgetorix said:


> Uncle, what does that acronym mean? I'm not familiar with it.


B&H == Big and Heavy - for shoes with double leather soles.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Uncle, what does that acronym mean? I'm not familiar with it.


b&h= big and heavy i.e. gunboats


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

More recent odds and ends.

Linen bowtie










Polo suede belt










BB watchband


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

AlanC, love the belt, and the watch on that strap.

I feel sort of bad, but I've decided not to hang onto the longwings - I have another pair in almost the exact same color, and I just can't justify it, especially after treating myself to the BB sale today. I've listed them on that other site just to see if anyone's interested before I return them to Shoemart.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

The latest... cigar shell chukkas. Just came in this afternoon. Need some care (especially the edge dressing) and trees, but they'll turn out just fine methinks! 
Going to start clearing out a few shoes tonight on the Exchange, including one in shell... these were cheap but not that cheap!
Edit: let's try that pic again...


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

Allen Edmonds Bruzzano


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice looking chukkas, TheWGP - have yourself a cigar!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Nice looking chukkas, TheWGP - have yourself a cigar!


Thanks - I would if I smoked! I'll have to settle for imbibing some "shell aroma" :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TheWGP said:


> The latest... cigar shell chukkas. Just came in this afternoon. Need some care (especially the edge dressing) and trees, but they'll turn out just fine methinks!
> Going to start clearing out a few shoes tonight on the Exchange, including one in shell... these were cheap but not that cheap!
> Edit: let's try that pic again...


enjoy wearing. needs the procedure


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing. needs the procedure


 Thanks Uncle! Indeed they do... I brushed on them a bit tonight but had to mow the grass before it got dark. Thinking I might wear them tomorrow and spend some serious time brushing!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

These are all thrifted, but I can use them, so I hope you won't mind if they're not quite acquisitions in the deliberate sense.

Never used Hartmann tweed duffel, and a used, but neverthless presentable, Hartmann tweed suitcase. 









Vintage Izod of London coral madras.









Florsheim Imperial burgundy saddle oxfords and matching Trafalgar braces NIB. 









Vintage (never worn?) BB popover. Can anyone date this from the label? 100% cotton is printed on a small tag sewn into the shoulder seam.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Nice haul, GG! I've never found anything nice in luggage, sad to say. Liking that Izod of London madras especially!


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

Church's Split Toe Loafers cognac


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just picked these up off eBay. AE Hinsdale loafers in "Black Cherry Shell Cordovan" from the late 1990s with topied soles. They weren't listed as shell and I was hoping no one else around here noticed them and apparently no one did. I'll post better pictures when they arrive.

Here's an old picture from Speas from the Ode to LHS thread








Speas reported that in comparison to the lhs, the Hinsdale features:
-sides and heel are higher around the ankle making the fit firmer and the last is more form fitted in general
-the toe stitching is tighter/narrower
-the toe is slightly chiselled


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Look great.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Very nice! Especially at that price, that's just nuts! :aportnoy:


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

Great luck at the thrift store today: found a pink Hermes tie, a madras tie from Eljo's, a pair of pleated but perfect length (5") inseam Polo khaki shorts, a Polo pink gingham button-down, two short-sleeve Lacostes (one pink, the other green), a pair of blue Duckhead athletic shorts (100% cotton), a Nantucket Red pullover from Murray's, and a Columbia fleece pullover from the early 90s with a very of-its-time purple, blue, and red pattern. All for about $50. Passed on a pair of black Allen Edmonds Randolphs that were slightly too narrow (the deal-breaker) and in pretty tough shape.

On a side note, has anyone had any luck removing stains from a madras tie? The Eljo's tie has what look to be coffee stains on it. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing it to anything other than a horse race in the condition it's in now, and I'm slightly tempted to throw it in the washing machine (probably not a good idea, considering it has a silk lining, but it did only cost $1).


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

D&S said:


> On a side note, has anyone had any luck removing stains from a madras tie? The Eljo's tie has what look to be coffee stains on it. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing it to anything other than a horse race in the condition it's in now, and I'm slightly tempted to throw it in the washing machine (probably not a good idea, considering it has a silk lining, but it did only cost $1).


Nice finds, D&S. To remove the coffee stain from the tie you can either spot clean it with something like Colgate soap or, what I generally do, is wash the entire tie because sometimes spot washing will leave a ring where the water dried. DONT put the tie in the washer. Fill your bathroom sink with cold water, add some liquid dishwashing soap, gently put in the tie in the water and then let it sit for several hours (don't agitate the water or squeeze the tie in the water). After several hours drain the water and then rinse with cold water several times (again, no agitating or squeezing the tie). After the last rinse carefully remove the tie and blot out the excess water with bath towels or something similar. Then lay the tie flat to air dry (don't use a fan or anything like that). Flip the tie over occasionally to dry both sides. If the tie is wrinkled when completely dry then carefully iron it on low temperature, but only apply the lightest pressure to the center of the tie and DO NOT put any pressure on the edges of the tie. In other words your iron will be at this angle / when actually ironing (you're just ironing with one edge of the iron)


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Nice finds, D&S. To remove the coffee stain from the tie you can either spot clean it with something like Colgate soap or, what I generally do, is wash the entire tie because sometimes spot washing will leave a ring where the water dried. DONT put the tie in the washer. Fill your bathroom sink with cold water, add some liquid dishwashing soap, gently put in the tie in the water and then let it sit for several hours (don't agitate the water or squeeze the tie in the water). After several hours drain the water and then rinse with cold water several times (again, no agitating or squeezing the tie). After the last rinse carefully remove the tie and blot out the excess water with bath towels or something similar. Then lay the tie flat to air dry (don't use a fan or anything like that). Flip the tie over occasionally to dry both sides. If the tie is wrinkled when completely dry then carefully iron it on low temperature, but only apply the lightest pressure to the center of the tie and DO NOT put any pressure on the edges of the tie. In other words your iron will be at this angle / when actually ironing (you're just ironing with one edge of the iron)


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Madras tie stain?

You got nothing to lose, really: Spot washing with sponge and Shout! Sponge rinse well, let it dry lying flat. Maybe. Just maybe.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I headed over to the local J. Press to take advantage of the sale. I got a madras 3/2, which looks similar to the following:

https://jpressonline.com/sportcoats_pressclusive_detail.php?ix=7

And I also picked up a wine candy-striped pinpoint button-down. Not bad in my book. When I get paid again, I hope to pick up a pincord jacket, among other things.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's a pic of Sir Cingle's jacket (or similar) - Great looking!


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I got a new Columbia knit rugby. Blue and gold track stripe looks great. I wish my camera worked so I could post a picture.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

LLBean 1912 chino reds. Very nice for $30.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

This thread hasn't really been hopping this month. Don't know if that's the result of the current debates going on or people scaling back purchases or what.

Got in my first pair of Bills Bullard Field Pants today. Holy $#!^ I can't believe how heavy they are. The patience and low bids on Ebay finally paid off! Sadly I don't think there's any way I'm wearing them until the fall, at least!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Congrats on the Bills. I don't have any Field Pants, but I've sold some and they are almost the thickest chinos I've ever handled. I have a pair of the 15th anniversary Bills, which I think are just a little lighter weight than the Field Pants. Either way, great pants for the fall and winter.


I promised pics when my new/used AE Hinsdale's arrived so here they are. They are in very good shape. The previous owner probably wore them less than 20 times and had them topyied right away so the soles are almost perfect. The fit is also great and more firm in the sense that the heel cup is significantly taller than Alden lhs. Best of all the "black cherry" shell has mellowed to a nice brown - the mellowed color is a bit inconsistent (particularly the strap on the left shoe in the first pic), but I like the effect. Overall, I'd definitely recommend purchasing a pair if you can find them - one of AEs better discontinued shell models.

After an application of the MacMethod


Side profile


Comparison of height with Alden lhs


Comparison of toe box shape with Alden lhs


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Very nice find. AE likes a much higher vamp than Alden does. Their tassel loafers also have higher vamps.

You ought to throw those pictures into the Ode to the LHS thread for comparison's sake.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Congrats on the Bills. I don't have any Field Pants, but I've sold some and they are almost the thickest chinos I've ever handled. I have a pair of the 15th anniversary Bills, which I think are just a little lighter weight than the Field Pants. Either way, great pants for the fall and winter.
> 
> I promised pics when my new/used AE Hinsdale's arrived so here they are. They are in very good shape. The previous owner probably wore them less than 20 times and had them topyied right away so the soles are almost perfect. The fit is also great and more firm in the sense that the heel cup is significantly taller than Alden lhs. Best of all the "black cherry" shell has mellowed to a nice brown - the mellowed color is a bit inconsistent (particularly the strap on the left shoe in the first pic), but I like the effect. Overall, I'd definitely recommend purchasing a pair if you can find them - one of AEs better discontinued shell models.
> 
> ...


looks like a very good acquisition. enjoy wearing


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I can post pics if anyone cares, but my latest bonanza came in the mail yesterday:

- Brooks Brothers Sport Shirt from Gentleman George
- LE Legacy Chinos, slim fit (these seem amazing so far)
- LE Blue Oxford Boxer 3 pack
- LE Surcingle Belt

Quite the day!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

They're beauts, Cards!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*Old Waterhollow Dairy*

By popular request, here it is--the new (to me) house!

Old Waterhollow Dairy, Somewhere In New Jersey!

It's an old dairy farm, and stands on acreage. The property bounds preserved farmland which has publically accessible footpaths running through it, so the dogs are very, very happy! It also comes complete with several deer stands, many mature trees, and an awful lot of poison ivy. (Any suggestions for removing this would be very welcome!) The location is beautiful--and extremely convenient. Although we have only one neighbour and the location is rural, we're just over an hour from Penn Station, Manhattan by train, and about 40 minutes from downtown Philadelphia. Plus, I'm only a few minutes from where I teach!

We really shouldn't have something this wonderful on a junior academic's salary, but we got very, very lucky, and bought it on short sale. We had to do two months' hard work completely renovating it before we could get a mortgage on it (the plumbing needed to be completely re-done throughout, the ceilings all were collapsing and needed to be repaired, and we had to put on a new roof), which was very anxiety-inducing, as we'd have lost everything we put into it if we didn't close. But, despite a LOT of pitfalls and setbacks along the way (we were only cleared to close by the seller's bank at noon, with closing set at 4pm!) we closed a week ago yesterday--and now we're living here!

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img208.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweede.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

After MAJOR renovation, a few interior shots:

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweedl.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img265.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img214.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweed.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img215.imageshack.us/i/waterhollowfarmandtweedg.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

TweedyDon said:


> By popular request, here it is--the new (to me) house!
> 
> Old Waterhollow Dairy, Somewhere In New Jersey!
> 
> ...


BEST acquisition of the month!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TweedyDon said:


> By popular request, here it is--the new (to me) house!
> 
> Old Waterhollow Dairy, Somewhere In New Jersey!
> 
> ...


congratulations on your new home and best of lucky


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

frosejr said:


> BEST acquisition of the month!


No question. TweedyDon wins!

Great house, TD. Congratulations!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Cards, I really like those loafers. Great patina on them.

TD, your house is very nice.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Having just gone through the home buying process myself, a big congratulations. I think you need "acreage" for all your clothes. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new (to you) home, Tweedy. A great name for a house as well - "Old Waterhollow"


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Fresh from the cleaners, my thrift store jackpot from last weekend.

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit




























BB 3/2 glenplaid sack suit



















Nothing like thrift store suits that fit perfectly off the rack.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

CMDC said:


> Fresh from the cleaners, my thrift store jackpot from last weekend.
> 
> Nothing like thrift store suits that fit perfectly off the rack.


Jealous!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

CMDC said:


> Fresh from the cleaners, my thrift store jackpot from last weekend.


Wow! Dynamite stuff, especially without needing any alterations. I need a BB glen plaid like that.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

TD- Congrats! looks like fun.


After deciding a couple pairs of my shoes could use a stretching out I set of to the local salvation army to purchase a the pair of new in box stretchers that have been at the store since as long as I can remember.

Just my luck, I get there and they appear to have finally been sold. 

I figure I'll take a look around and end up with a pair of incotex flannels, as well as a wardrobe full of PRL short- including some old made in USA madras pairs, as well as a pair or Brioni flannels (I only recognize the name from kiton brioni's WAYWN posts).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

frosejr said:


> BEST acquisition of the month!





AlanC said:


> No question. TweedyDon wins!
> 
> Great house, TD. Congratulations!


LOL. Wouldn't such conclusions be largely dependant on the size and adequacy of the closets in the house(!)?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

CMDC: Great find. I wish I could get such things here. There was once an Oxxford 3/2, but it was a couple sizes too big. C'est la vie.

I just impulse-bought a pair of LE Tailored Fit Legacy Chinos through the 30% off pants & shorts sale that just ended. $25.78 with free shipping. Did I do okay?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Wouldn't such conclusions be largely dependant on the size and adequacy of the closets in the house(!)?


nephew,
remember you could convert your cedar closet into a shoe closet or in lieu of a wine cellar you could have a shoe cellar. have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

A belated congrats, Tweedy, live well and enjoy!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

A shoe cellar... what a magnificent idea! Wouldn't the humidity be bad for the shoes, though? 

In TweedyDon's case, he's got such acreage he should (when finances allow) construct a purpose-built shoe outbuilding! He could then dig a subterranean tunnel to it... great for those mornings and doubles as a secret escape if under zombie invasion! :icon_smile_wink:

Seriously though, Tweedy, great job - wishing you much enjoyment and an absence of brain-munching visitors!

(Okay, can anyone tell what movie I watched earlier tonight? Apologies, apologies...)


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Burnished tan calf Alden for Brooks Brothers Hand Sewn Penny Loafers. 

A clearance item that I got for better than the online clearance price, pretty happy about that. Still reluctant to wear them outside.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

"No question. TweedyDon wins!

Great house, TD. Congratulations!"

I concur. Now, everyone buy something from him--he needs scratch for a riding mower.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

All from Press:

-Blue flap-pocket OCBD
-Blue uni stripe flap-pocket OCBD
-Thin navy stripe on gold repp 
-Thin yellow/gold stripe on navy repp

The Press OCBDs fit so incredibly well that I want to get some more. Thanks to EVT's "Greatest Hits" for inspiring me to go with the flap-pocket. It looks fantastic and again, makes me want to discard the rest of my wardrobe and buy eight or ten of the things.

I also got four Southwick suits which belonged to my dad altered for this summer -- cuffs and a little length on the pants. Two 3/2 sacks, two 2B darted suits. If I can snap something with my computer's camera that looks halfway decent, I'll pass along pictures, something I've never done before.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

32rollandrock said:


> "No question. TweedyDon wins!
> 
> Great house, TD. Congratulations!"
> 
> I concur. Now, everyone buy something from him--he needs scratch for a riding mower.


I have done my part to help fund the lawnmower!

(or a leather jacket...:devil


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

AlanC said:


> I have done my part to help fund the lawnmower!
> 
> (or a leather jacket...:devil


Upon further review, I believe TweedyDon has sold us a bill of goods. The structure pictured can't possibly be his house. I think it's his closet.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got the Tailored Fit Legacy Chinos in. They fit pretty well but I wish the rise had at least an inch more. At 11.5" they're just at my tolerance level. The leg openings are 17.5". They're not overly fitted, just right. I might taper (from the knee) down to 16". Should I cuff?


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

BB Navy Blue w/pinstripes sac suit - got it for 10 bucks, but it is in perfect shape and fits me beautifully. 

Burberry blue double breasted blazer with gold buttons - also for $10!
Should look great with my $6 tags-on thrifted khakis and my Sperry Topsiders (ok, I paid retail for the shoes, but I never good size 13 shoes thrifting). 

Strangely, the blazer had three yarmulkes in the pocket.


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

Barbour Solway w/leather cuffs and hem.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

eBay'd 3/2 Poplin from BB described as 2 button. My gain.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

WindsorNot, the sleeves look at least 1.5" too short on you. Lengthening them would be a bad idea, since cotton fabrics get wear lines easily.

On the plus side, you can always flip it in the Trad Thrift Exchange...


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Jovan said:


> WindsorNot, the sleeves look at least 1.5" too short on you. Lengthening them would be a bad idea, since cotton fabrics get wear lines easily.
> 
> On the plus side, you can always flip it in the Trad Thrift Exchange...


Not so fast my friend. That's the stock photo. If my NASA-like calculations are correct, the sleeves should be decent when it arrives; I have Tyrannosaurus arms. If not, it will be listed .


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I got this Southwick from ebay this week. I was very happy with it. The last couple of items from there had me ready to swear off forever.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

That's a nice looking coat, Dragoon.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My haul for May all from Brooks Brothers Toronto: 

1) Two Golden Fleece polos, one Lime green and the other dark grey. 

2) Two oxford cloth button downs, 100% supima cotton in traditional fit in blue and white.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

WindsorNot said:


> Not so fast my friend. That's the stock photo. If my NASA-like calculations are correct, the sleeves should be decent when it arrives; I have Tyrannosaurus arms. If not, it will be listed .


 My mistake. You didn't say that it was on the way, so I assumed that was a picture of you when it arrived. 

Now, onto what I should have said instead: Great find!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*Five years ago today*... and the poison ivy has now been eradicated, the deer stands have supplied us with much venison, and we're now farming the property; bees, chickens, fruits and vegetables, and heritage and rare breed chickens for meat and eggs. Dairy sheep are next!

Plus, I'm going to start blogging VERY soon (website and host already secured) about homesteading and trad clothing, sometimes together....!  Think of it as a cross between Muffy and An Affordable Wardrobe...



TweedyDon said:


> By popular request, here it is--the new (to me) house!
> 
> Old Waterhollow Dairy, Somewhere In New Jersey!
> 
> ...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

TweedyDon said:


> Five years ago today... and the poison ivy has now been eradicated, the deer stands have supplied us with much venison, and we're now farming the property; bees, chickens, fruits and vegetables, and heritage and rare breed chickens for meat and eggs. Dairy sheep are next!
> 
> Plus, I'm going to start blogging VERY soon (website and host already secured) about homesteading and trad clothing, sometimes together....!  Think of it as a cross between Muffy and An Affordable Wardrobe...


But what exactly constitutes a trad house? Let along THE trad house . . . This deserves a thread :laughing:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sounds like a piece of heaven, TweedyDon. Congratulations! Most happy for you. And very much looking forward to the blog.



TweedyDon said:


> Five years ago today... and the poison ivy has now been eradicated, the deer stands have supplied us with much venison, and we're now farming the property; bees, chickens, fruits and vegetables, and heritage and rare breed chickens for meat and eggs. Dairy sheep are next!
> 
> Plus, I'm going to start blogging VERY soon (website and host already secured) about homesteading and trad clothing, sometimes together....!  Think of it as a cross between Muffy and An Affordable Wardrobe...


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Some new stuff from SSEW:

These glorious, hand blocked batik pants










And sersucker pants embroidered with computers and floppy disks


----------

